# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Labs for women

## RoxRunner

My wife had a full hysterectomy last year and has been on estrogen every since. Since she's an endurance athlete, I suspect her consumption of hormones is probably pretty high (as is my being on TRT for ~10 years). In the last several months of an Ironman race build, she's become irritable, suffers from insomnia multiple times per week and her libido is nearly non-existent (which has been the case since her surgery). 

I know the labs guys need but can someone provide the list she would need, or are they the same? We suspect (know her hormones are off) and I want to make sure she's getting the proper bw done when she sees her GYN next month.

----------

